# Hedgehog Wheel Help.



## Khaleesi (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

So I had a Flying Saucer wheel for my hedgehog but came home a couple of days ago to find blood in the cage. After checking him out I saw that it was his feet that had been bleeding and the only thing it could have been was the wheel.

So I cleaned his feet up and took the wheel away but now he's without a wheel and I'm really not sure what other wheel to use.

My boyfriend tried making one but it's a bit heavy for him to turn so I don't think he's been using it.

I see people talking about those Carolina Storm wheels but to get one to the UK it costs more than the wheel itself.

I'm guessing the ridges on the saucer wheel are what caused the wounds on his feet and the only other UK type wheels I can find all seem to have a few plastic ridges on them too. Can anyone offer any help or advice?

Edit : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Degu-Whee...all_Animals&hash=item231f06c82e#ht_500wt_1287 I just found this on ebay. I'm kinda useless at knowing sizes but do you think this would be big enough?


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I would recommend the largest (12"?) Silent spinners. I have these for all my APH, Ground squirrels and chinchillas. They seem to last forever apart from in the Chinchillas who seem to somehow dis-assemble them! :gasp:

You can get them fairly cheaply on Ebay, i think my last one cost just under £20 including delivery. Just make sure that it is the largest there is as it really can damage Hoggies if its too small

All the best Paula


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I use a crittercribs wheel for mine, he loves it! £25 I think I paid.


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

have a good look at the flying saucer, mine had a sharp edge on one of the ridges when i bought it ( badly moulded when made i guess) if so sand the sharp edge down smooth and you should be fine. if the ridges are smooth they shouldnt cause any trouble


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Another vote for the Crittercribs wheel here.
http://www.crittercribs.co.uk/

I pay about £24 for mine including postage. They are very well made and by far the easiest to clean. I am hoping to replace my carolina bucket wheels with the crittercribs wheels. : victory:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would also recommend the 12" Silent spinners, they are in my opinion the best 

p.s khaleesi? It seems you support daenerys in the game of thrones, yes? :2thumb:


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Another Crittercribs vote here! 

My little boy loves his wheel and it is super easy to clean.


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

I use a silent spinner mine loves hers and its really easy to clean and disinfect, looks like new every time :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep silent spinners are the best!
Need cleaned alot tho they just crap as they run and tread it into it :lol2:
And they aint silent either :whistling2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I too would recommend the 12" Silent Spinner. I'm not a fan of Flying Saucers at all, the positioning for the Hedgehog whilst running looks awfully uncomfortable and there have been suggestions that it can lead to joint problems, etc.


----------



## Kirstmeister (Feb 22, 2012)

I use a silent spinner for my hedgehog Sarah and she loves it , I know how clumsey hoggies can be and Sarah is not any different haha. Hope you get something  I got mines from Pets @ Home for £17.00 (I think) and that was the biggest one :2thumb:


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

I highly reccomend the Carolina storm wheel. No noise at all and hog loved it. If you go on Pygmy hogs forum they do a bulk buying session that allows you to pay alot less. Well worth it


----------

